# Allison Williams, Lena Dunham, Zosia Mamet, Jemima Kirke - Girls (2012) s2e1-5 1080p Web



## zorg (30 Mai 2021)

Allison Williams, Lena Dunham, Zosia Mamet, Jemima Kirke - Girls (2012) s2e1-5 1080p Web



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 7 474 kb/s
Length : 521 MiB for 9 min 45 s 292 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 7 276 kb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 1080 (1.778) at 24.000 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 192 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/367781be8134d/25103GR205.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/441af3c58d277f5cd16036b05c584baf/25103GR205.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/uzo75198etiq

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2021)

sehr schöner Clip


----------



## poulton55 (30 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------

